# Update



## RuralEngineer (Dec 26, 2015)

update was a little aggressive.  

Changes:

- desired minimum ownership level - 8500 points
- can no longer incrementally get to Silver/Gold/Platinum - want to sell 15,000 / 30,000 / 50, 000 points etc at one time
- there were some special events for Gold key owners over the last few months.
- Combo going away for Gold Key Resorts owners, i.e. can't use the combo program to bring in Gold Key Resorts for additional points since the resorts are already owned by DRI.  Don't understand this since this was never the case with Island Links.
- going after the 2nd home market

if somebody attended the Northen VA DRI dinners discussing the Gold key resorts acquisition please share what you where offered.


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 26, 2015)

RuralEngineer said:


> - can no longer incrementally get to Silver/Gold/Platinum - want to sell 15,000 / 30,000 / 50, 000 points etc at one time



Did you find this item convincing? I have talked to a few other members who have reported the same thing. But I'm having a hard time believing it.

David Palmer, Diamond's CEO, has been telling investors for the last 18 months, at least, that one of Diamond's two advantages over all its competitors is its "superior" incremental sale of points. He talks about incremental point sales as an advantage in the quarterly reports, in his investor day presentation, and at multiple conference presentations. In fact, at one those conferences, Mr. Palmer spent half of his time describing the details about how incremental point sales work and why they increase the "yield per point per day." Moreover, the two recent acquisition presentations, one for Gold Key, one for Club Intrawest, specifically mention incremental sales as one of the key reasons for making the acquisition. This is why I am having a hard time believing Diamond is phasing out the increment program.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 26, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> Did you find this item convincing? I have talked to a few other members who have reported the same thing. But I'm having a hard time believing it.



No because it makes no real sense.  I purchased many small quantities and resale over time to get to gold.


----------

